# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Seroquel boosts WILD effects x 10,000,000

## 44CalibreSunlight

K so, I have a bottle of seroquel XR filled with 400 mg tablets of extended release antipsychotic goodness.
If you don't know what it is, it's basically an antidepressant/antipsychotic drug used for treating bipolar (mania, depression) and schizophrenia.
Being bipolar myself I decided to try them. I took one a day for a few days but 400 mg would just knock me out, or make me a zombie, for hours, so now I only take them when I feel a little loopy or when I need to sleep.
I've been suffering insomnia lately so I've been taking them, to knock me out, but it was only last night I took one 6 hours before bed (i found out they peak at 6 hours)

Needless to say, they knocked me out, but I had my awareness this time, purposely going for a WILD straight from being awake.

I never made it to sleep, but the seroquel made me so sleepy it didn't take long at all for my body to start feeling heavy and sinking into my bed. I got loads of hallucinations, auditory, I heard the "hag" laughing at me, classic sleep paralysis. But nothing scared me. Every now and then I'd get myself in pretty deep, trying to make my dream body fly, and I did a bit, but I just couldn't stabilize the dream.

Tonight I'm gonna try again because I really think I could WILD on seroquel without having slept first.
oh and even though THC suppresses REM sleep I think it helped me get the hallucinations early.


[i know this could go in lucid aids but its more about wilding for me]

----------


## nina

There is so much wrong with this thread...I don't even know what to...wait...I got it...  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Seraphik

I will second the  :Picard face palm:

----------


## SKA

Seroquel. Straight from hell.

----------


## cmind

I feel really uncomfortable reading that...

----------


## DarthDallas

yeaaaa no... just no....

----------


## dakotahnok

*Whats with all the weird replys in this thread... Did i miss something?*

----------


## JP

> Whats with all the weird replys in this thread... Did i miss something?



Purposely taking drugs for lucid dreaming is badddd.

----------


## cmind

Especially the most evil drugs ever invented by man, the anti-psychotics.

----------


## mikeac

::doh:: 
I'm sorry it's just...  :Picard face palm:

----------


## mcwillis

I know a few people that are either bipolar or suffer from schizophrenia.  Their medication keeps them out of psychiatric units and gives them the chance to lead a normal life.  Granted it isn't the ideal solution for sufferers.  If you have to take them and lucidity is a side effect then who are we to complain as long as you don't abuse your medication.

P.S. I think your doctor would have something to say about you taking cannabis on top of your medication by the way...

----------


## nina

Seroquel is known to cause really horrific nightmares...just google it. I'm closing this thread, as I would hate for anybody to get the wrong idea (especially considering the very exaggerated and not even accurate title).

----------

